# CPT for  HD cath



## Maheshm (May 12, 2009)

Please can anybody tell what is the CPT code  for Transhepatic HD Cath Pleacement


----------



## dewart (May 12, 2009)

*cath placement*

you would look in cpt 36555 through 36571.


----------

